# Male Betta fish died while caring bubble nest



## ltsai (11 Feb 2014)

After the eggs are laid, the male was guarding the bubble nest but it died in day 2. It was floating upside down.

The tank has no filter and only about 2inches of water, and I didn't feed him during the breeding period.

Bad water quality? Weak and exhausted?


----------



## Michael W (11 Feb 2014)

Probably a combination of stress and water quality. I think it's a misconception that breeding bettas require lowered water levels. They will breed in the wild with water levels higher than 2 inches of water *for sure*, with that in mind having a larger volume of water will mean the quality would be more stable. Although, you did not feed him during the breeding period the fish will still release waste through their gills so we can't say that because of no feeding there won't be any waste. A simple Sponge filter can work in a breeding setup at the other end of the nesting spot too, you don't need a powerful sponge filter but having one will not harm.


----------



## KrishP (11 Feb 2014)

When I breed bettas, like Micheal W said a small spinge filter would help greatly and would also provide a surface for small micro organisms to grow, these would then provide food for the fry. Also adding some moss or java fern would also help slightly will the water quality and it will provide cover for the female/fry. Keep trying and you will get results soon!


----------



## ltsai (11 Feb 2014)

Thanks! 

I have a few fries now (about < 20 I think)  except I think majority of the eggs are not fertilised.


----------



## ale36 (11 Feb 2014)

i have successfully breed Bettas in more than 12" of water, however the bubble nest was a little unstable as any movement was amplified at the surface


----------

